# Help bidding a large parking lot



## gtstang8706 (Jul 11, 2009)

Howdy,

I have to give a seasonal price to plow a large commercial lot. Just wondering if I could ge some input from you guys on what to charge.

Its a large, wide open parking lot, approx 1.5 acres surrounded by woods, so theres plenty of space to push snow. There are no islands and no light poles. Basically, it reall couldnt get an easier than this! Theres also a 300' driveway at the back side of the lot. Any numbers in mind? I really need to win this bid as its a good contract and work is slowing down, so I dont mind sharpening my pencil. Thanks for the help, as always!


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

Whats your hourly rate?


----------



## gtstang8706 (Jul 11, 2009)

Well, Ive never actually plowed using an "hourly rate". Ive always done per push pricing for my plowing. Ive never really done a seasonal price for anything this size.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

How do you come up with a $ figure if you don't have an hourly rate? EVERYTHING gets based off of your hourly rate....


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Mick76;1300564 said:


> How do you come up with a $ figure if you don't have an hourly rate? EVERYTHING get based off of your hourly rate....


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

gtstang8706;1300544 said:


> Well, Ive never actually plowed using an "hourly rate".


Well forget figuring out your costs then...

Have you ever timed yourself to see how much you can plow in an hour?

This can be a great starting point for you.


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*Bidding help*

Snow & Ice Management Bidding Package Includes:

#1 Snow & Ice Management Manual � this is a comprehensive manual covering all aspects of snow & ice management for both residential and commercial accounts. Also includes application rates for many different deicing materials.

#2 Snow & Ice Management CD full of templates for contracts, route sheets, hours of operation sheets, Who�s first, proposal formats, don�t take the risk template for clients, sample invoices, sample marketing forms and much more. All these templates are in Microsoft Word format and are completely customizable to your business.

#3 Snow & Ice Management Quick Estimator CD � calculates per push, per event, hourly or season contracts. Also calculates material application rates for both granular and liquid applications for any deicing material that you may be using. This CD also calculates time and material for application of material, and hand labor as well. This CD runs in Microsoft Excel and is not software. You simply fill in the blanks and you have your estimate.

Go to www.profitsareus.com or call us at 800-845-0499 to order. Feel free to call us with any questions you might have as well. Being a full-service lawn & landscaping business myself since 1979, I know what a contractor is looking for; something simple, accurate and professional. This package is it.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Tell me what # is in your head and I'll tell you how close it is to the # in mine


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

What kind of truck and plow setup do you have? That has a lot to do with it.


----------



## gtstang8706 (Jul 11, 2009)

Sorry guys, ive had some computer issues. Thanks for the replies. I have a 2005 f350 dump w/ a 9' fisher straight blade. I also have to give a price to sand the lot per application. Any ideas?


----------

